# What happens next?



## Tilly4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

Happy New Year! 

I have been TTC for 6 months now, with no results  we have been using the clearblue ovulation tests (the ones with the smiley faces) the smiley faces seem to cheer me up a little    I am hopefully going to have a GPs appointment this week to discuss things... What is the next step though? Will the GP send me away and tell me to come back in another 6 months? will they do tests?

I am 24 and my other half who has been amazing is 27, we both have stopped smoking and drinking.. well he does a sneaky beer occasionally .. so we have been good.. Just thought it would be easy!  

If anyone has any advise, it would be brill
sending everyone   xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there as you are young the doctor probably wont do any tests at this point.I foyu have regualr periods and smiley faces on the tests its a good sign you are ovualting normally. If nothing happens ina a few months you could always get ur other half to do a sperm test (embarassing for most men) but at least you will know. If you are timing intercourse around ovualtion thats your best chance. 

Are you and your partner taking any vitamins?

good luck to you xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey  i know where u are as im not much far a head of you, im 23 and my dp is 29, we went to my gp after trying for about 8 months, i told a little fib and said we had been trying for 11 months, probably not the nicest of things to have done but i have tried in a prev relationship with no avail. they done some blood tests to check my hormone levels and my day 3(i think) tests which all came back clear, i just explained to her that the hardest thing about it all is not knowing if i have a problem, and that makes me stress out so much more, so in november she finally agreed to refer me to my local hospital in the gyno unit, my appointment was the 4th jan  i went there and the lady was ever so nice, she spoke to me asked some questions about my history and agreed to refer me to the fertility clinic, im now on two waiting lists, 1 for a support group with a fertility specialist which is nearly 7months long and another to get my first lot of tests done ( i think its an ultrasound and one that u get stuff put into ur system to check ur tubes arent blocked) i wasnt 100% what she was on about so one of the other ladies can explain these tests better to you, both waiting lists are 6 - 7 months long, but i feel alot more relaxed, she also gave me things to take away for my dp for his 1st sperm test and things for me to go to my gp for day 21 tests which i have to get three of, hopefully by the time iv done those ( 1 every month) i will have had news back on my referals. its a long journey and at times a very frustrating one and iv only just started, but now u have went to ur gp its the first step on the ladder, unfortunatly waiting is the biggest bug bear, but u will get there xxx  sorry this was so long but wanted to give u as much info as i could, this is my experience so far. urs could show up a problem on ur first test or it may work differently but it gives u a rough idea


----------



## Tilly4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, Thank you for your replies Temptress and staceyemma.

staceyemma - I am taking pregnacare and he is taking Wellman, apart from tasting disguisting   we don't seem to be having an problems. Would you recommend any other vitamins?

Temptress - Thank you, that does put my mind at ease, its such a long process.. why can't anything be easy??   I seem to be stressing and think thats half my problem...hmmm, good luck with your tests and treatment and I hope you dont spend to much time on the waiting lists. I have a GP appointment tomorrow, so hopefully something will come out of it. 

Take Care xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

unfortunatly through this iv realised that nothing in life comes easy, and there is an awful lot of waiting around, this month i had my first false alarm a week late and a bfn, so it put me back a bit but on the 29th i can get my first 21st day blood done, 1 or 3 so im trying to stay hopeful. keep your chin up and remember ur gp is there to answer any questions u have or any worries,, hopefully u wont have to wait too long for ur answers, good luck and sending some baby dust ur way xxxxx


----------



## Tilly4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello Temptress, Im sorry about your false alarm and the BFN    Whats 1 or 3? sorry me being a bit  

I went to the GP this week, I am to truthful..lol and they wouldnt get ''involved'' until a year of trying. I have a blood test in a week, to check my rubella vac and told me to take folic acid. My GP was lovely and understood, feel in a better mood.   for a good ovulation lol 

Baby dust to you too xxx


----------

